# pony color?



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

this is just complete curiosity but what color is this horse? This was me in 1994 in my first real lesson. His name was Charlie Brown. I'm not sure how many hands he was but I know in 2001 my camp counselors could stand over him on their tip toes. I guess he was a mini but could be a pony of some sort. not sure.. here he is! and cute little me.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like a liver chestnut with flaxen mane/tail.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He could also be a silver dapple. He looks similar to a pony I just finished training...


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Chocolate palomino perhaps??


----------



## kywalkers2012 (Oct 25, 2011)

He's silver dapple. It's pretty common in ponies....


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

kywalkers2012 said:


> He's silver dapple. It's pretty common in ponies....


 This^. Definitely.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would say a liver chestnut


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I would also say silver dapple. Cute little fella =)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

what ever color he is 
he is cute


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Yup. Lots of silver dapple Shetlands, and I'd bet money the little guy in your photo was part or all Shetland. 

Nice bowl on your head, btw.


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

haha yes as if that foam bowl and nylon strap were really doing anything... it's the thought that counts right? Love my IRH show helmet I have now, (I use an ovation to school in)He really was a great horse. I know he lived to be over 25, but I'm not sure past that. This camp took great care of their horses. Another I rode named Quarter lived to be 30! she was paint pony of sorts. The equipment got to be better over the years too! haha. he was a mighty cute fellow though.


----------

